# Another Bluefish Recipe



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

For those scientifically oriented folks, and those with OCD; sorry, I don't get into the measuring thing!!! Now that the disclaimer is out of the way here is my very simple, and extremely tasty recipe.

Take your bluefish fillets and soak them in milk while you get everything together and heat the oven to 425 degrees. Let them sit in the milk for about 10-15 minutes.

Take your fillets and sprinke them with salt, pepper and some Old Bay.

Next cover them with some Panko (Japanese style honey bread crumbs)

Place them on a baking pan covered in aluminum foil with bit of olive oil. Next put a spoonful of butter on top of the fillets and bake for about 25 minutes.

I have made these three times, and my wife and I love them. I had always heard that blues have a strong flavor and that you have to take out the darker meat, but I fillet them and skin them and thats it. Turns out delicious every time!


----------

